
Climate and Unsheltered Homeless in the Continental United States - DoreenMichele
https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2019/10/climate-and-unsheltered-homeless-in.html
======
mdorazio
This has always seemed pretty simple to me. Homeless people will tend to
migrate to places with:

1) Favorable homeless policies (police don't kick them out or arrest them on a
regular basis just for being homeless)

2) Liberal-minded residents who tolerate homelessness

3) Well-off residents who support homeless populations via direct support
(begging) or indirect support (tax-funded shelters, food banks, employment
programs, etc.)

Weather is a draw for the portion of the homeless population that wants to
effectively be a beach bum, but I'm pretty sure that's a minority. As the
author points out, Seattle has shit weather but a huge homeless population
(same as Portland and, to a degree, NYC). What it has in common with LA and SF
is the above 3 factors.

~~~
luckylion
Is there a lot of homeless migration, or is there some other force bringing
people to these cities where they then end up homeless?

